# Disney`s Old Key West Resort



## Miss Marty (Feb 11, 2006)

Today, We went over to Disney`s Old Key West Resort 
To Check In for the Upcoming Week 2-11 to 2-18, 2006

Took over 5 hours to get checked in 
What a nightmare... 

Will post more after we move in Sunday Morning
We have decided to stay at HGVC (for tonight)


----------



## cindi (Feb 12, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Today, We went over to Disney`s Old Key West Resort
> To Check In for the Upcoming Week 2-11 to 2-18, 2006
> 
> Took over 5 hours to get checked in
> ...





FIVE HOURS??!!!


----------



## gmarine (Feb 12, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Today, We went over to Disney`s Old Key West Resort
> To Check In for the Upcoming Week 2-11 to 2-18, 2006
> 
> Took over 5 hours to get checked in
> ...



Why? What took so long?


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 12, 2006)

How long would it take during the busy season?  What a way to start off a vacation.  Makes one think twice about trying to get a Disney resort at WDW.


----------



## happybaby (Feb 12, 2006)

Marty

Actual 5 hours to get checked in or 5 hours moving your stuff from HGVC to  Old Key West.


----------



## dianeschlicht (Feb 12, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Today, We went over to Disney`s Old Key West Resort
> To Check In for the Upcoming Week 2-11 to 2-18, 2006
> 
> Took over 5 hours to get checked in
> ...


FIVE HOURS?!?!?!?  I have had over 20 stays at OKW, and the longest it has ever taken was about 30 minutes on New Year's Eve afternoon.  What took so long?  I have seen some long lines at check-in, but nothing like that in the 9 years we have been members.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm also waiting to hear the 5 hour saga...


----------



## Dean (Feb 12, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Today, We went over to Disney`s Old Key West Resort
> To Check In for the Upcoming Week 2-11 to 2-18, 2006
> 
> Took over 5 hours to get checked in
> ...


Marty, I'm betting either one of two things happened.  Either there was an issue with your II stay, possibly due to the $95 fee, OR you checked in early and couldn't get into your unit until after 4 pm.  But like the rest, I'm certainly curious.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 12, 2006)

*Dirty Units and Ants*

*
When we arrived at Disney Vacation Club
Old Key West on a Saturday Afternoon *

Our Units was not ready..

We had a reservation for a Two Bedroom Unit
And had requested a second floor end unit 

The Front Desk Person was very nice and went ahead 
and did all the paperwork - Took the credit card print

Gave us our package and told us which building we would 
be in.. She gave us a number to call back later and told us
we would get our room number later when the room was ready

Our first mistake was to drive by the Building (56)
It was at the back of the resort - between a bus stop & pool
The one end unit sucks in all the bus fumes 
The other end unit has a playground and pool

We had requested a building away from the bus stop and pool
So we knew we didn`t want to be in this area (if possible)
Plus when we rode around OKW last week - it was the one building
that we joked and said - we would not want to stay in..

So we went back and explained to the front desk person
We really didn`t need to be close to the bus or pool 
and we were re-assigned to Building 21

Millers Road facing the Golf Course (6) with a beautiful view

The Interior looked nice and did not have any odors so we started
to move our luggage/stuff up to the second floor &  just as I sat on
the edge of the sofa - the sofa moved some & I noticed dirt & stuff

Under the sleep sofa and love seat - it appeared that 
no one had vacuumed this area of the carpet in years..

We called and complained and then
We went back to the Front Desk and asked for a Manager

We had to wait but finally a Manager (Young Guy) came out to help 

We were then assigned a unit in another Building - When we arrived
There was a "Do Not Disturb Sign" and the Card Keys would not work

Back to the Front Desk again

They started to re assign us back to same unit in Building 21 
We told them that the carpet in that unit was Dirty 

Then we were assigned to  Building 46 - 2nd floor - River View 
This 2 Bedroom unit was clean inside but as you opened the door
to go out to the patio - I just missed stepping on huge ant hills
Ants were everywhere  No way were we putting up with Ants again 

(We had Ghost Ants at Disney`s Villas at Wilderness Lodge 5th Floor)

So back to the Front Desk again


----------



## gmarine (Feb 12, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> *
> When we arrived at Disney Vacation Club
> Old Key West on Saturday Afternoon*
> 
> ...



Sounds like you were a little too particular about unit location. 

Then they accommodate you and you complain about it not being clean enough UNDER the sofa? 

Then they assign you another unit and the carpet wasnt clean enough?

Then another unit and there were ants on the patio? Outside? This is unusual? There are ants in Florida. Nothing you can do about that except not go to Florida. 

No offense,  but IMO, this isnt a problem with OKW. This is you not being happy no matter what unit they give you. Dirt UNDER the couch?


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 12, 2006)

*Cont..*

Yes, we expect any timeshare we stay in to be clean!


----------



## Dean (Feb 12, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Yes, we expect any timeshare we stay in to be clean!


It's reasonable to expect the unit to be clean and for exchangers to be put at the bottom of the request list.  Frankly, I like building 56 but then we usually grill out, and it doesn't get nearly as much bus action as about 25% of the units do, but I can see the concern.  Sorry you had a bad experience at checkin.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 12, 2006)

After hours & hours of trying to get a (clean) unit
We were able to get something nice & acceptable

It is not perfect.. but comfortable
Not as nice as HGVC or Marriotts

The Clean Up People that work in the Timeshare
and Hotel Industries - just do a quick hit & miss

Disney OKW is very dated and reminds me of 
something from the 1950`s - Blond Furniture
Furnishing should be on The Antique Road Show
The Keno Brothers would love this furniture 

We had a new Air Cond - Furnace Filter Replaced 

We asked for a cleaner coffee pot and they sent us
a Brand New Sunbeam 12 Cup Coffee Maker (today)

Benefits:
Full Size Washer and Dryer in Private Laundry Room
Full Size Spacious Room 
Parking Right outside the unit 

Dean: We do not Grill and would prefer 
not to be near a Bar - B - Q Grill...

I personally would have liked to stay at:
Disney Vacation Club at Sarasoga Springs 
but only Old Key West was available when
I booked this - It is an II Exchange 

We are Disney Vacation Club Owners....


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 12, 2006)

*Its not us me....*

While we were waiting to get checked-in
Others were complaining too

One Middle Age Women next to us 
told the front desk person that
She had just went up to see her unit 
and she lefted all the paperwork inside
She could not bare to me in that unit
and wanted to cancel her reservation

She had to wash her hands with her bottle water
She felt the unit was so dirty and thought it had fleas
and/or something in and around the windows/doors

She mentioned she had just checked out of the
Hilton Grand Vacation Club on I - Drive Tuscany
As I looked over at her - I knew OKW was not for her..  

Another Guy with Gold and a Cell Phone
was complaining too.. Keep holding the cell phone
out to the Front Desk Lady - He was not happy either

I really feel sorry for the Front Desk Staff 
If only the Timeshare units were better maintained & guests took 
better care of the T/S unit`s - Their job would be so much easier


Q: Why does Disney charge so much for Internet & Telephone Calls...
Wireless is $9.95 for 24 hours and $.75 per phone call (local & 800)
Disney Members get a discount on phone calls... Big Deal...


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 12, 2006)

*gmarine*

We found change/candy/food/plastic/dvd tapes/and junk under the sofa
It was so dirty looking it looked like baby po caked on the carpet..

House Keeping does not even empty the 
Ice Makers - Ice smells after sitting 

The Dishwashers in some OKW units 
even had dirty dishes still in them

After staying at HGVC both Sea World & Tuscany International Drive 
for 8 weeks over the past years - I have never seen an Ant or Bug...


----------



## shagnut (Feb 12, 2006)

Knowing how picky (not a bad thing) I know I will like Sheraton Broadway at Myrtle Beach.  It got a big Marty approval!!  shaggy


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 12, 2006)

*shaggy*

Sheraton Broadway Plantation is so nice 
I would even buy a SBP MB Unit Resale....


----------



## Dean (Feb 12, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Q: Why does Disney charge so much for Internet & Telephone Calls...
> Wireless is $9.95 for 24 hours and $.75 per phone call (local & 800)
> Disney Members get a discount on phone calls... Big Deal...


They contract out the high speed internet.  The price is not inconsistent with many high end resorts such as Hyatt.  One of my resorts charges $18 per day.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 12, 2006)

No, DVC certainly isn't perfect. In fact, it only has a 95% satisfaction rating. 
Marty, perhaps you are in the 5% that are not happy with DVC. I have read many of your posts over the past couple years about your DVC stays. You have ripped Wilderness Lodge, Hilton Head, and now Old Key West.
Bad luck on your part? Maybe, but I have never just had a couch "move" when I sat on it. 

I just can't figure out why everyone of your DVC stays are complete disasters?


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 12, 2006)

*Q: Hot Water Heater*

Since we will be using the Jacuzzi 
Dishwasher and Washing Machine 

Do you have an unlimited hot water supply
Or.. Do the units have a Hot Water Heater


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Not surprised*

Perhaps Marty has also seen beyond the surface. I'm afraid that if you look too close what he is reporting is all too easy to find.  It's not just DVC either.. I have found similar "sloppy" housekeeping during our last three Fairfield resort stays. Once is a fluke - twice might be a coincidence. Three times (and three different resorts) is a bad pattern.  All were 5* or Gold Crown resorts but that didn't make the floors any cleaner or the ants any more enjoyable.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Old Key West has some problems.*

I would not want to stay again in any unit near the bus routes, especially Unit #4520, which was right next to a three-way stop, though the river was nice that ran behind the unit.

We just stayed there last week, actually for five days, and my husband could not sleep the first night, he is a firefighter and a very light sleeper, so they moved us to 5420, I think that was the number.  The noise was better, the room was pretty clean.  I thought it was okay for a hotel room, which is what a studio is, after all.  But I also know how few points it takes for a studio and what the maintenance fees are.  It is definitely worth what a DVC owner pays for the studio for those M-Th stays. 

You are right, Marti, Marriott and the Hilton SeaWorld are a step up from Disney, though it is fun to stay on Disney property.  We didn't take advantage of any of the transportation because we like having a car, but I liked those extra magic hours at MK.  We stayed until closing that night.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 12, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> You are right, Marti, Marriott and the Hilton SeaWorld are a step up from Disney


Oh brother...


----------



## Carl D (Feb 12, 2006)

timeos2 said:
			
		

> Perhaps Marty has also seen beyond the surface. I'm afraid that if you look too close what he is reporting is all too easy to find.  It's not just DVC either.. I have found similar "sloppy" housekeeping during our last three Fairfield resort stays. Once is a fluke - twice might be a coincidence. Three times (and three different resorts) is a bad pattern.  All were 5* or Gold Crown resorts but that didn't make the floors any cleaner or the ants any more enjoyable.


I agree that you can always find housekeeping issues... hotel, timeshare, DVC, CP, Marriott, other...

I think housekeeping always has room for improvement. I ought to know, as I sleep in hotels an average of 170 nights/year.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 12, 2006)

*Photos*

No Longer Available


----------



## gmarine (Feb 12, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> After hours & hours of trying to get a (clean) unit
> We were able to get something nice & acceptable
> 
> It is not perfect.. but comfortable
> ...




No problems in those photos.

Your comment about the furnishings looking antique could have something to do with the theme of the resort being Key West at the turn of the century. Just a thought.   

Any resort can have maintenance issues. But to first complain about the unit you requested, then that the area UNDER the sofa is dirty, then dirty carpet and then to top it all off, complain about ants OUTSIDE on the patio. This is Florida. Ants are outside everywhere.

Then your coffee maker wasnt clean enough.   

Add them all up and I see someone who appears to be looking for things to complain about.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 13, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Disney OKW is very dated and reminds me of
> something from the 1950`s - Blond Furniture
> Furnishing should be on The Antique Road Show
> The Keno Brothers would love this furniture


Marty, as with Wilderness Lodge, this is a themed resort. The furnishings are not dated, but rather they are designed to look this way-- Same as the furnishings you didn't like at Villas at Wilderness Lodge. 



			
				Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> We had a new Air Cond - Furnace Filter Replaced


Marty, just curious- I wouldn't even think of checking this out while on vacation, yet this is consistently one of your  complaints at several different timeshares. 
Is there something I should know about these things?


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 14, 2006)

*Happy Valentines Day from Disney Old Key West*

*
February 14, 2006 - Temp 46 degrees at 9:30 AM*

It is a Sunny and Chilly Morning here at WDW in Orlando


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 14, 2006)

*Black Top*

Disney OKW resort road crew 
is working on Peninsular Road 
across from the Pool (Black Topping)
Your Disney Maint. Fees at Work.....


----------



## dianeschlicht (Feb 14, 2006)

Glad to hear our maintenance fees are at work.  In over 20 stays, I have never had anything CLOSE to what you are complaining about at OKW.  Only once did we get a unit that was in less than stellar condition, and that time we were told it was being taken out for refurbishment after our trip.  

Your first mistake was not accepting the building 56 location.  BTW, we don't particularily like the end units at most of the OKW buildings, because they are lock offs.  The 2 bedroom units in the center of the buildings are dedicates and have a lot more storage space.  Buildings 56 and 55 are possibly the best views you will get at OKW, and very quiet relaxing buildings.  If I were to rate my favorite OKW buildings in order of preference they would be:
55, 46, 13, 21, 56, 52, and 16
buildings I like to stay away from:
29, 11, 19, 63.


----------



## dianeschlicht (Feb 14, 2006)

Oops.  I forgot to mention about the "decor".  OKW is themed to Floridian Key West from about 1900.  It is meant to look eclectic and shabby chic.  The colors are typical of Key West at that time.  I find it odd that you mentioned nothing about the fantastic master bath at OKW or the huge in-room laundry and living room.  I also don't think the balcony can be beat!  It is truly like another room.

I also don't think you can honestly say your check-in took 5 hours.  What took 5 hours was for you to be satisfied.


----------



## dianeschlicht (Feb 14, 2006)

> We had a new Air Cond - Furnace Filter Replaced


Okay, I have to ask how you knew this information?  The furnace is not accessible (behind a locked door) and the AC units are in a bank of units outside for the whole building.  Not sure how you would determin which went to which unit.


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 14, 2006)

oh dear and I though you would love OKW.....  

so sorry!

If it helps I have only have uncleaned room 7 out of over 75 times....

although most of those rooms were in recent visit.....  

I sure hope your next trip is better.

remember VWL and BCV were designed to look old.

OKW was also - but not as much as they were....

I didn't feel comfort at SSR - it is just too fancy for my taste.

but that is what makes life enjoyable - everyone has different taste!!!


----------



## cdziuba (Feb 14, 2006)

We have 2 upcoming stays at Old Key West, and our previous stays have been just wonderful.  I do have one major complaint, though, and I complain about it every time.....We have to leave at the end of the vacation!


----------



## moonlightgraham (Feb 14, 2006)

*AC Filters, etc.,*

Didn't Marty lead the thread awhile back about routinely asking for ac filters at every timeshare? I seem to recall also in the discussion something about using latex gloves to disinfect door knobs, faucets, etc.. The list went on and on. Timeshare or operating room?  You make the call!
Tom


----------



## Carl D (Feb 14, 2006)

moonlightgraham said:
			
		

> You make the call!
> Tom


Yes, I made the call.


----------



## Vodo (Feb 14, 2006)

I think Marty's concerns are legitimate.  She didn't complain about a few ants on the balcony -- it was ant mounds.  And the thick lining of dirt under the sofa wasn't merely a thin layer of dust.  For what DVC units cost and with the surcharge they get by with piling on top of the exchange fee, I would expect beyond-stellar conditions.

I know I'm at risk of igniting the Disney "Magic" debate again (an argument I've always steered clear of because of the zealous passions of DVC fans), but for my vacation dollars, I'll continue to stay off-property in much, much larger units for much, much less money and be perfectly happy in doing so.  Unless the ant mounds and dust bunnies are "magical" too.  

Cindy


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 14, 2006)

*Disney*

Window Treatments 

OKW - Living Room and Dining Room 
Have heavy wooden blinds and no curtains 
3 sets - hang from up near the ceiling to the floor
5 sets - hang from up near the ceiling to about 3 ft from the floor
I personally do not like the heavy blinds - Too hard to pull up & down

The Master Bedroom and Guest Bedroom 
have two windows with blinds and curtains

Most of the windows are stuck closed and the
one or two that open - Do Not Have Screens.. 

How does anyone get fresh air in on a nice night

The Master Bath is nice with a Jacuzzi and Sink 
It needs one more door to keep the moisture out 
of the Master Bedroom 
When you close the door to the bedroom 
The moisture gets into the bedroom and also 
into the master bedroom closet.. 

The Separate Laundry Room with its huge GE 
Full Size Washer and Dryer are an added plus.
The Townhouses at Powhatan Plantation have
the same Washer and Dryer in a separate LR. 

The filter for the A/C and Furnace is located by the 
Laundry Room and is something everyone has in 
his or her house.. We always request a new one..
We tip the person when they come out and put it 
in.  That way we know the filter is clean 

You can tell when they are dirty by looking at the 
cool air return grates.. 

When we stayed at the Marriott in Hilton Head
They have filters that can be washed and cleaned
That why they do not have the added expense of
buying filters.. Filters only cost about a dollar each
but you would be surprised at how many nice places 
we have stayed at where the filters were dirty..

As for Disney Vacation Club... Resorts 
If I were to come back and stay - I would pick 
Saratoga Springs for the Upscale Decor
It looks like it is really going to be a huge t/s

Old Key West has the nicest DVC grounds 
It takes getting use to the OKW furnishings

Our unit here is nice but we have stayed in better..
It most have been really nice when it was first built 

Being on Disney World property
is sort of like being in Manhattan 
Nothing but Buses everywhere...


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 14, 2006)

*Valentine Day Dinner at Olivia`s Restaurant at OKW*

Tonight we went to Olivia`s Restaurant at OKW for the first time
It was around 6 or 7 PM and the restaurant was fairly crowded

*Valentine Day Dinner*

*Appetizers * 
We each had an order of Lump Crab Cakes with 
Sweet Corn Mashed Potatoes and Key Lime Mustard Sauce 
Very attractive presentation and very good crab cakes

*Soups and Salads*
I am not sure what the soup of the day was but it was not
something we normally eat. So each of us had a Fresh Salad
Bill had a Mixed Green Salad tossed in Raspberry Vinaigrette 
with a few Cherry Tomatoes, (not slices) spicy Pecans and
Sweet Potatoe Curls - I had the Caesar Salad without dressing

*Entrees*

We each had The 12 oz Slow-Roasted Prime Rib with Nautural Juices
One was tender and one was just ok - Mashed Potatoes and Veggies  
(Bill had cole slaw & I had corn & green beans) Hot Bread and Butter 

*Desert*

Bill ordered Cheese Cake and I ordered Regular Cake
We had them put them in a container & will eat them later

*Beverages * 
Bill had coffee and I had coca cola .. 

The Interior of Olivias Restaurant is nice looking - Yet
It is not fancy -  Not even a "table cloth" on the table
Just Green Cloth Napkins & a few extra paper napkins

It was one of our most expensive Valentine Day Dinners 
we ever had.. The bill for two (2) was a little over $100


Will try to go back one day soon for Breakfast or Lunch


----------



## dianeschlicht (Feb 14, 2006)

We love the food at Olivia's, but it is really meant to be just a nice casual dining spot, and not a white table cloth type restaurant.  For that you would have to go to Artists Point at Wilderness Lodge, or Victoria and Albert's at the Grand Floridian.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 14, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Window Treatments
> 
> OKW - Living Room and Dining Room
> Have heavy wooden blinds and no curtains
> ...




Blinds too heavy, need an extra door to keep moisture out of the bedroom, andneed a new AC filter along with all the other complaints. 

I now have no doubt that when you enter a room you look under the couch and everywhere else in the room looking for something to complain about. And then exaggerate the complaints.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 14, 2006)

*OKW -  Only telling it like it is!*

*Disney Magic Kingdom Accident*

Today a 70 year old Grandfather was hurt getting on  
a ride at The Magic Kingdom - It made the local news

Slipped and fell on the moving belt and got trapped


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 14, 2006)

*gmarine - RE: Old Key West is a toss up*

gmarine 
Appears to me you were not 100% Happy 
with Disney Resorts and/or Restaurants


----------



## gmarine (Feb 14, 2006)

I am very happy with DVC resorts with the exception being Saratoga Spring dining choices as this previous post of mine that you found shows. 

I cant, however, comment on what it looked like UNDER the couch, the cleanliness of the air conditioner filter, or if moisture from the bathroom got into the bedroom.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 15, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> House Keeping does not even empty the
> Ice Makers - Ice smells after sitting


I'm not sure about the ice makers at OKW, but I have seen some at DVC resorts that are automatic. The ice is made, and if the ice bin is in place, ice is dispensed.



			
				Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> The Dishwashers in some OKW units
> even had dirty dishes still in them


Marty, my curiosity is killing me.
How many units did you enter, then out of the blue open the dishwasher? 
If you then see dishes, you pull them out to see if they were washed yet?


----------



## Carl D (Feb 15, 2006)

Vodo said:
			
		

> I know I'm at risk of igniting the Disney "Magic" debate again (an argument I've always steered clear of because of the zealous passions of DVC fans), but for my vacation dollars, I'll continue to stay off-property in much, much larger units for much, much less money and be perfectly happy in doing so.


I completely respect your views. There are many folks who don't feel the on property resorts are worth the money. There are others that do but don't have the money, and yet others that prefer off site accommodations at any price.

It's all good in my book!   

Respectfully, I do cringe a bit when I read certain complaints. 
Inspecting furnace filters, moving couches, and inspecting the dishes in the dishwashers of several units, are all over the top in my opinion. 
How did she know building 56 sucked in the bus fumes?
I'm still trying to figure out how a unit could be soooo dirty that a woman needed to wash her hands with bottled water, instead of the sink.   
Calling the resort "dated" when that is the intended style, is just incorrect.

Anyway, I can accept legitimate complaints. Heck, on occassion I've even had them myself at DVC resorts.
I can also accept if someone prefers other resorts. 
I just think some of the criticism here is unfair.


----------



## Dean (Feb 15, 2006)

Carl D said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about the ice makers at OKW, but I have seen some at DVC resorts that are automatic. The ice is made, and if the ice bin is in place, ice is dispensed.


Most DVC resorts do not have icemakers.


----------



## Vodo (Feb 15, 2006)

Marty has always been kind enough to "blog" her vacation experiences on TUG for the benefit of anyone who may be interested in details of the resort or area she's visiting.  Along with any negatives, she also details the positives.  She has made quite a few nice comments in the course of this OKW thread, but it seems no one sees anything but the critical viewpoints.  If she expects a unit to be adequately clean at check-in, that's okay by me.  I rarely visit a resort where I feel the housekeeping is up to par.  Good folks like Marty keep them on their toes.  The next person who stays in the unit Marty now inhabits will certainly benefit from her diligence.  In any event, everyone has their priorities.  If a clean A/C filter, an absence of ant mounds, less than an inch of dirt under the sofa, and washed dishes are someone's quality criteria, then why not let them voice it without undue criticism?

Cindy


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 15, 2006)

*The GE Appliances in our unit are in Excellent Condition*

*
GE Kitchen Appliances - Beige Color*

18 cu. ft. Top Freezer Refrigerator
GE - Mfr. model #GTS18 JCPBRWW 
With Full Freezer and Ice Maker


----------



## dianeschlicht (Feb 15, 2006)

Many of the appliances at OKW were changed out 1-2 years ago, so your observations on the appliances are very accurate.  I just guess looking at the manufactured date on an appliance would not be on the top of my list of things to do at Disney World.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 15, 2006)

Vodo said:
			
		

> Marty has always been kind enough to "blog" her vacation experiences on TUG for the benefit of anyone who may be interested in details of the resort or area she's visiting.  Along with any negatives, she also details the positives.  She has made quite a few nice comments in the course of this OKW thread, but it seems no one sees anything but the critical viewpoints.  If she expects a unit to be adequately clean at check-in, that's okay by me.  I rarely visit a resort where I feel the housekeeping is up to par.  Good folks like Marty keep them on their toes.  The next person who stays in the unit Marty now inhabits will certainly benefit from her diligence.  In any event, everyone has their priorities.  If a clean A/C filter, an absence of ant mounds, less than an inch of dirt under the sofa, and washed dishes are someone's quality criteria, then why not let them voice it without undue criticism?
> 
> Cindy



Everyone has the right to their opinion. However, anyone reading this thread who has never been to this resort may get the wrong information based on someone who by all account appears to be looking for something to complain about. This is why others dispute her petty complaints.

If you doubt that then read through the posts. She complains about antique looking furniture among other petty things. The theme of the resort is Key West at the turn of the century. Blinds being too heavy, needing an extra door etc, etc. She is looking for the date the appliances were manufactured   These are petty complaints. 

The ant mound comment interesting. Apparently the ants at Old Key West suddenly learned how to crush concrete and make a hill on the balcony out of it. Or maybe they brought the dirt to make a mound from the first floor.   

You can find things wrong in any resort you go to. Hunting for things that are wrong and then complaining about them isnt the right way to inform others about your stay.


----------



## Vodo (Feb 15, 2006)

Why can't we just leave it to the individual reader as to whether they personally deem Marty's criteria as "petty"?  Most folks can make that call without having others (sometimes unkindly) point out that they consider it petty.  Or, at a minimum, we should try to be kind with our dissenting posts.  Marty is and always has been a good citizen of the "TUG Nation."  I just don't like to see anyone unnecessarily criticized - especially if I know he or she is "good folk."  

Cindy


----------



## Carl D (Feb 15, 2006)

gmarine said:
			
		

> Everyone has the right to their opinion. However, anyone reading this thread who has never been to this resort may get the wrong information based on someone who by all account appears to be looking for something to complain about. This is why others dispute her petty complaints.


Exactly correct.


----------



## Carl D (Feb 15, 2006)

Vodo said:
			
		

> Why can't we just leave it to the individual reader as to whether they personally deem Marty's criteria as "petty"?  Most folks can make that call without having others (sometimes unkindly) point out that they consider it petty.  Or, at a minimum, we should try to be kind with our dissenting posts.  Marty is and always has been a good citizen of the "TUG Nation."  I just don't like to see anyone unnecessarily criticized - especially if I know he or she is "good folk."


In Marty's original post, she said it took her five hours to get ckecked in, and described it as a "nightmare". 
Come to find out, some of that "nightmare" was spent searching dishwashers, and looking at the internal components of the furnace. 

It was/is Marty's right to be very critical when she makes her opening comments, but if she chooses to be so spirited in her comments she must expect the same in the responses.


----------



## Vodo (Feb 15, 2006)

I guess where I differ is that Marty was critical of a resort, not a person.  Some of the responsive posts are personally belittling of Marty.  In my mind, there's a big difference between criticizing a business entity and insulting a living, feeling human being.  I suppose I'm just yearning for a kinder, gentler BBS.  

In any event, I'll bow out now and let this thread get back on topic.

Thanks!
Cindy


----------



## gjw007 (Feb 15, 2006)

I do agree that you can find something wrong with every resort, a point that I have been trying to make over and over.  You really have to look at the overall reviews of the resorts.  There are going to be some bad reviews but if the majority rate it highly, then it probably is going to be a nice resort.  I stayed at the Villas at Wilderness Lodge in December and there were a few issues with the unit, but really, nothing serious.  I was more surprised by the lack of response and followup by Disney.  For example, a simple thing, I couldn't find the cookwear and I talked to both the front desk and DVC representative and neither knew where it was stored either.  Both said that they would get back to me; neither did.  I ask housekeeping in the morning and the items were on the very bottom tray in the stove.  For me, a very unusual position.  Some things, such as the fact that the wall cabinets were so narrow that you could not close them when the full-size plates were in the cabinet didn't warrent a complaint (was this really going to change and DVC get full-size cabinets during my stay - I think not!) nor the fact that some of the veneer on the furniture had been stripped off (I treated this as normal wear-and-tear).  I did get maintanence's attention when I reported that the bathroom sink appeared to be falling away from the wall (in reality it was the cauking that was falling off but there was a huge gap between the wall and the sink).

I worked 10 years in the hotel industry and things do happen unfortunately.  A room that is marked clean turns out to have been marked clean inadvertently and so the guest shows up to a dirty room.  It is embarrassing to the front desk staff and the hotel.  I remember a guest getting very animated over the fact that our windows didn't slide up and down but rather were hinged on the top and bottom so that the window opened horizontal rather than vertical (we would have preferred the windows to slide up-and-down because the hinged units had to bear the weight of the window and would become misaligned over a period of time and thus wouldn't close completely - so there are some reasons for the complaints).  Without the complaints, management cannot correct what they do not know about.  Still some complaints, like not liking the wallpaper selection, there is little that you can do about.


----------



## dianeschlicht (Feb 16, 2006)

gjw007 said:
			
		

> Some things, such as the fact that the wall cabinets were so narrow that you could not close them when the full-size plates were in the cabinet didn't warrent a complaint (was this really going to change and DVC get full-size cabinets during my stay - I think not!) .



Actually, at OKW the cabinets are deeper and like a full sized kitchen.  The other DVC resorts have small "convenience type kitchens".  I really don't like the kitchens at VWL, BWV, BCV or SSR.  They changed that floor plan after OKW was completed, because they found most folks weren't interested in cooking at WDW.  That is why OKW is the only DVC resort that has a full size fridge, full size washer and dryer, and a full size kitchen.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 16, 2006)

*Old Key West*

Building`s 45 - 46 on Peninsular Road and 
Bldg # 55 has some of the best Water Views


----------



## schatterjee (Feb 16, 2006)

*I've never ready anything quite like this.*

While from my perspective I feel some of the original comments were over the top (although, I too like a clean unit).  I just love Marty's thick skin and the on-going trip information.

We're getting ready for a stay at OKW in Oct. (our first there) so I love to read the good, bad & ugly...

Thanks!


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 17, 2006)

thanks for the update Marty

did you ever see anyone in the pools at HGVC?  We are going in two weeks and are wondering when the pools get warmed up.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 17, 2006)

*I love Disney!*



			
				Carl D said:
			
		

> Oh brother...



The point of our renting Disney points was a taste of the Disney experience so that I could get Rick to buy.  It didn't work, even though I would still love to own a Disney 100-point package.  Rick does not have any designs on Disney because of the bus noise.  Also, the cost in points (MF's) of a one-bedroom for a week-long stay is pretty expensive, especially when you add the purchase price into the calculations.  

I liked being on Disney property.  I am a Disney fanatic; Rick puts up with my craziness.  We live in Cold Colorado (5 degrees for a high today, I think), so we go to Orlando at least twice a year, sometimes four trips in a year, always low season.  We buy annual passes and thought the savings DVC members get would make sense for us.

We had a very clean studio, which is a nice "hotel room," so I know that it is unfair to compare a studio with a two-bedroom at Marriott's Grande Vista or HGVC at Seaworld.  It is such an easy trade to get into these deluxe resorts that we always get a unit with a king bed and large whirlpool tub.  Those are the amenities we look for in our trades.  We own ten weeks of timeshare and have no problem getting great units, so we chose not to purchase DVC for now.  

Now if the studios had king beds and whirlpool tubs, we would buy tomorrow.  Of course, I knew what amenities the unit had before we rented, but after a stay at Summer Bay, the difference between the two units was significant. 

Does a Saratoga Springs studio have a whirlpool tub?  I think they have one queen bed, a sofa sleeper and regular tub, but if they had a whirlpool tub, I could talk Rick into buying again.  I almost had him!

As for the bus noise, the resort is so large that a lot of people have to just deal with the noise.  I could sleep through just about anything, so I was okay.  Rick couldn't because of his profession.  He kept thinking the pumper was leaving the firehouse without him--the engineer!  He said it sounded just like the firetrucks pulling out of the firehouse.  

I have to say that the woman at the front desk scowled a little when we asked if we could move from that end unit by the three-way bus stop, especially when she asked if we were DVC members and we told her we rented points from a stranger on ebay.  When Rick told her that he is a firefighter and couldn't sleep, she put a smile back on her face and found us a different unit. 

Has anyone mentioned that Marti/Marty is a DVC member?


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 17, 2006)

*Our Last Night*

*Friday - Feb 17*

We had a rough start - but everything turned out OK
Thanks to a wonderful Cast Member name Miss Nancy


----------



## jmatias (Feb 18, 2006)

Marty,

Glad things turned out okay   

Sounds like you got some much needed pixie dust   

That's the Disney Magic that we enjoy so much.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 18, 2006)

*Its 10 AM*

All packed and ready to go

We had 4513 - Building 45 water view
First Floor - nice to walk out to our car

Have a wonderful weekend....


----------



## dianeschlicht (Feb 18, 2006)

Have a great trip home.  Glad you decided OKW wasn't the disaster you first thought it was.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for your review!


----------



## Carl D (Feb 20, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> The point of our renting Disney points was a taste of the Disney experience so that I could get Rick to buy.  It didn't work, even though I would still love to own a Disney 100-point package.  Rick does not have any designs on Disney because of the bus noise.  Also, the cost in points (MF's) of a one-bedroom for a week-long stay is pretty expensive, especially when you add the purchase price into the calculations.
> 
> I liked being on Disney property.  I am a Disney fanatic; Rick puts up with my craziness.  We live in Cold Colorado (5 degrees for a high today, I think), so we go to Orlando at least twice a year, sometimes four trips in a year, always low season.  We buy annual passes and thought the savings DVC members get would make sense for us.
> 
> ...


First, to explain my earlier post that you quoted- Everyone has a right to have favorites. Everyone has a right to dislike certain places. -- That's fine, but in my opinion to say that DVC is sub satandard (paraphrasing), is just incorrect.

Cindy, I do understand your position, and to a certain point, I agree. In my opinion an OKW studio is not going to WOW someone into forking over the big money (others may disagree). I toured DVC back when OKW was first built, and didn't opt to purchase. When The Villas at Wilderness Lodge were built and I saw the one and two bedroom villas, I was indeed very WOWed.

DVC doesn't have the biggest units, nor the biggest TV's, nor the fanciest counter tops, nor the fanciest surround sound system ect...
With that said, in many people's eyes DVC does have that intangible feeling you get when you stay on property. 
We call it Magic.   
For us, that's worth the extra money. For many, it's not, and that's okay too.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 25, 2006)

*Will`s Website*

*Disney*

http://willcad.org/


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 16, 2007)

*DVC*

*
Dont forget to pay your 2007 Disney Vacation Club Dues *


----------

